# ‘The Jetsons’ Live-Action Series in the Works at ABC



## Cli-Fi (Aug 18, 2017)

I can't think of a better person to bring this thing to life than Robert Zemeckis. If we can't get a BTTF 4, let's see what this is all about. 

‘The Jetsons’ Live-Action Series in the Works at ABC


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 18, 2017)

Why?


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 18, 2017)

I'd definitely watch a live-action version!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 18, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I'd definitely watch a live-action version!



I just don't think they will get this one right.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 18, 2017)

Dude... it's a comedy.  Lighten up!


----------

